# Jobs



## Lilly381 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi! im thinking of moving to mexico, either in SLP or Guadalajara maybe even colima. But i was wondering what is the pay like for someone in HR? Would it be possible to work for am american company and just be in mexico? the only thing holding me back is the HUGE paycut that could possibly happen.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lilly381 said:


> Hi! im thinking of moving to mexico, either in SLP or Guadalajara maybe even colima. But i was wondering what is the pay like for someone in HR? Would it be possible to work for am american company and just be in mexico? the only thing holding me back is the HUGE paycut that could possibly happen.


I know nothing of salaries for HR in Mexico, but I'm sure they are much, much lower than they are in the States. In any event, to be qualified for something like that, you'd need to be fluent in Spanish.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Lilly381 said:


> Hi! im thinking of moving to mexico, either in SLP or Guadalajara maybe even colima. But i was wondering what is the pay like for someone in HR? Would it be possible to work for am american company and just be in mexico? the only thing holding me back is the HUGE paycut that could possibly happen.


I will be easier to apply for a job with an American company that has offices in Mexico. In this way, you can combine the job and the visa at that same time.


----------



## Lilly381 (Nov 7, 2013)

I am fully fluent in Spanish, i go back and forth to mexico a few time a year.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

But, can you qualify for a residence visa to live in Mexico? If not, you would have to investigate opportunities to be hired before moving, in order to get a visa with the sponsorship of your employer. Note that you cannot come as a tourist and convert to a visa; you would have to leave Mexico, apply at a consulate in your home country, then take your approval to Mexico in a certain time frame and complete the visa process there.
Things have changed.


----------



## Lilly381 (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow sounds like a long process, would it be easier if i become a dual citizen via my parents or husband? they are both mexican citizens. Im sure if i sound unexperienced in this whole sector, this is the 1st time i have even considered moving or working in mexico for a long time.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As a foreigner, you would need a visa with working permission granted by INM immigration authorities.
If your parents are Mexican, you may use their documents to establish your right to Mexican citizenship. See your nearest Mexican consulate and apply there. They may give you the list of documents you will need if you phone them for an appointment.
You could apply for Residente Permanente as the spouse of a Mexican, but it would take two years in that status before you could apply for naturalization. The parental route is almost instant & would get you a Mexican passport. Then, you will need to shop for a car in Mexico, as Mexican citizens and Residente Permanente folks cannot drive foreign plated cars if living in Mexico. I know some US residents, who are dual citizens or green card holders can, but I do not know the procedures for them.


----------



## Lilly381 (Nov 7, 2013)

Awesome thank you SOOOO MUCH  :wave:


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The chances of your obtain an HR position in Mexico are between slim and none. Companies look for someone well-versed in Mexican labor regulation and associated regulations. There are so many qualified HR people looking for work or better jobs, in all honesty you don't stand a chance.


----------

